# They won't eat raw



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

I tried Emma and Elle on raw foods as suggested in the forums, and basically they smelled it, looked at me as though I was dumb for putting it down in the first place and walked away, so I let it sit there for a bit and they never ate it.

I think feeding raw has got to be healthier for them, and would love for them to accept it, but how do I get them to eat it? Have I started too late in their age? They are 9 months and 2 yrs old.

Any advice will be greatly appreciated!! Thanks.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

My dog doesn't like COLD raw meat. So maybe that's an issue? I leave it out to room temperature, or if I'm rushed, I'll run some warm water over it. 

Every once in a while Camper gets a little picky, like he's tired of something (usually it's something that I bought a lot of, on a really good sale. These days, it's beef ribs). So I've used Jan's trick -- sprinkling a tiny bit of Parmesan cheese on the meat. Always does the trick. Olive oil drizzled on top of meat gets my guy's attention (I do this on regular MM to add essential fatty acids, not to make the food more appealing, but he likes the taste of the oil. So you could try that as well.)

Spooning canned salmon over the top of meat will likely get them to eat the salmon. Then the meat underneath as well. 

Raw is just such a big change from kibble that I think some dogs aren't quite sure what to make of it. If you feed them something that looks and smells a little bit more like "food" to them, it might make the transition a bit easier. 

Once they start eating raw meat, though, ease off the toppings though. Or you could end up with finicky raw eaters. We don't need that!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Jennifer, please elaborate a bit. When you said raw, specifically what kind of food(s) are you referring to. It can make a difference.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Brenna was a little confused with her first raw meal (chicken drumsticks) I held one up for her to crunch on and she figured out that not only is this food, it's pretty tasty too! Mollie had no trouble at all, I almost wonder if she was fed raw in the past. She picked her first piece up, shook it ferociously, and chomped down eagerly.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

raw meat doesn't have as much odor as kibble either. So I'm guessing your dogs just didn't recognize this new stuff as food. 

Any of the ideas above might work---or you can add some small amounts of raw meat in with the kibble to get them used to the taste and texture of it. 

You might also do like Brennas mom and play tug with it--once you get them chomping on it, they'll quickly get the hang of it. 

I've also heard of very lightly searing the meat--just a few seconds in a frying pan to give the outside of the meat a bit more odor. 

Hope some of these ideas work!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Kibble is SPRAYED with stuff to make it smell (and sometimes taste) good to dogs.

Raw meat has little to no smell.

When I switched a dog to raw I let them skip one meal - get them good and hungry. Then I offer them the raw food. They get a few minutes to eat and then I take away the leftovers and they don't get any more until the next scheduled meal.

Most dogs won't miss more than two meals before they 'try' the raw.


----------



## JulesMichy (Feb 15, 2008)

Hmm, I'll have to try that parmesan cheese thing. Baxter loves cheese, but he can be a picky little bugger about his meals.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If you add something to the food you set yourself to ALWAYS be adding something.

It's VERY rare for a dog to voluntarily skip a meal and starve themselves.

TRAIN the dog to eat when YOU say.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

To clairify thinkgs, I gave them Chicken drumsticks, and normally they love chich flavored dog fod, but the raw meat was a no go, and today, Elle finally ate a bit of raw, but Emma, just refuses to eat it, so we are going to try her on some beef ribs and sprinkle some cheese on it as described...I hope it works!!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

"Whoa, Mom-- a stink-free meal? Whadda you tryin' to pull one over on me, or what? Hahahahaaaa, no seriously... where is my high-stink meal?"

Grimm sniffed and licked his first chicken drumstick. Then he nibbled.. whoa.. this is FOOD!









Get them hungry enough to miss a meal or two, they will eat the raw. You could VERY briefly fry it in a pan-- and I mean, superbriefly-- so it gets warm enough to release smell.

I would just feed it raw and let the dog realize it is food when the dog gets hungry enough. Your dog will not starve. Be patient!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfYou could VERY briefly fry it in a pan-- and I mean, superbriefly-- so it gets warm enough to release smell.


I did this when one of my dogs decided she was going on a random Sardine boycott - and it worked! I seared the meat in olive oil for just a few seconds on each side.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, we tried beef today, and it was a major huge hit, they both loved it, after they were finished eating they both just kept licking those lips, over and over again...I would have taken photo's but I knew that they would stop eating and I didn't want that to happen!!!

Thanks for the tips!!!


----------



## JanH (Jan 21, 2007)

Just a thought - when I first tried my (late) fox terrier he didn't associate it with food. He'd lick it, walk around it, lick it some more, nibble it to get a reaction. 

It finally dawned on him that it was edible, was pretty good and if he didn't eat it someone else would. It didn't take him long with various foods to figure it out. 
Sounds like yours just prefer beef.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, I don't understand them liking the beef over chicken, on a normal day they like kibbles chicken flavor best, but for raw, they would rather have beef...Crazy!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I think most dogs prefer red meat over white meat. Afterall, a wild canid's diet consists mostly of red meat.


----------

